# Man Buns



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Its such a weird hipstery fad. I'm not into it. I like guys with longer hair but buns are just too strange to me.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Anytime I see a dude with a man bun it screams trying to fit in, to me at least. Not that there's anything wrong with that, because I sometimes find myself trying to fit in with the crowd to distract people from looking at me or noticing that there's something off about me (sa).


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

KelsKels said:


> Its such a weird hipstery fad. I'm not into it. I like guys with longer hair but buns are just too strange to me.


Same here. And how come they're almost always in combo with those strangely thick lumberjack beards on men who really aren't burly enough to pull off the thick lumberjack beard look...? :|

IMO almost the only men who can successfully pull off the man bun look are samurais.

ETA: The second beard in the first post is fine. The man bun rather ruins it, though.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

hell nah


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Only a deviant would have a man bun. (this was a joke ofc, but may not be obvious given I no longer have a man bun in my avatar )


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

not good


----------



## Onleigh (Mar 17, 2016)

Alkalinity said:


> Anytime I see a dude with a man bun it screams trying to fit in, to me at least. Not that there's anything wrong with that, because I sometimes find myself trying to fit in with the crowd to distract people from looking at me or noticing that there's something off about me (sa).


I agree. Though I do think some can kind of pull it off, ultimately I think man buns are just another fad. Like boring teenage girls who dye their hair blue or pink, thinking that will magically give them a certain personality.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Seems like there are a lot of current men's fashion trends that are unappealing (at least to me). The bun, lumberjack look, mustaches that look like they jumped straight out of the 80s (some might call them "porn 'staches"). I won't miss any of these when they go back in the style vault for a few decades.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I can't wait for this trend to die.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Rains said:


> I can't wait for this trend to die.


It's only the beginning.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Only a deviant would have a man bun.


:lol

I like the avatar, so what's it like being a deviant? Any superpowers come with the title?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No bueno.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I dunno, they're fine. I like long hair.


----------



## Mr Fluff (Sep 16, 2014)

There are worse things than man-buns... like comb-overs, or 80s mullets, or lice


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Most people who have them are probably annoying hipsters. It looks like they're trying to look like a combination of a little girl and a man.


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

I love long hair on men. Not sure about the bun. I prefer they let their hair down or put it in a ponytail.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

I hate the term "man bun". It's just a bun. Although I suppose some of those dinky things that people call "man buns" could be classified as a type of their own since they're hardly buns.

My hair is about 30 inches long, thick, and curly so I sometimes put it in a bun because it's comfortable and gets my hair out of the way. Because of the length and texture of my hair, I don't use a rubber band or anything, I just coil it in on itself.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

You have to be able to pull it off and you have to own it and be comfortable with it and you have to have the kind of personality that fits it. Most guys who have one fail one or more of those.


I have a relative who has one and he has the beard of course to go with it, but this guy makes it work. It fits him. He's a true hippie as in a hippie from the sixties a bona fide genuine hippie, not a hipster, a hippie. It totally fits his personality. On anyone else I think it would look ridiculous but he can get away with it.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I like my long hair thanks.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yer Blues said:


> :lol
> 
> I like the avatar, so what's it like being a deviant? Any superpowers come with the title?


The only things that come to mind are being excellent at staring contests, being very skilled at hiding, and having surprisingly flexible and dexterous fingers


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Meh. I think some guys can pull it off though. If you're like David Beckham level of rugged and attractive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> IMO almost the only men who can successfully pull off the man bun look are samurais.


this


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

McFly said:


> I thought you meant a different type of man buns...


That's something more achievable to me :lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only on Jared Leto. :heart


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i love man buns, i'm not gonna lie. they're super manly to me for some reason.

well as long as it's not greasy.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I think its like most things, looks interesting when you haven't seen it, but then you walk into town and every other person has one and its boring... you can apply that to things like tattoos, beards, piercings some of which I have tried just out of boredom or to see if it suited me. I used to have long hair as a kid, never did the pony tail because I generally am not too keen on that, i'd probably go for a hair band if practicality dictated it needed to be tied up or back. I don't think I would have had it like that day to day though. I just used to have an undercut and tucked it behind my ears.

my theory with these sorts of things is that the people that give less of a damn how they look try out these sorts of fashion styles, but once it becomes like a mainstream thing you tend to get a large proportion of really obnoxious try hard people doing it and people that just happen to be absolute ****s. it then sort of ruins it for all the decent people that got into that look. and it means if you are a decent guy who happens to sport that same look you'll get tarnished with the same brush where everyone is saying "oh people with that style are all arseholes" etc.

in other words, if you are a nice person don't go for this look, the general population will just think you are an arsehole.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> The only things that come to mind are being excellent at staring contests, being very skilled at hiding, and having surprisingly flexible and dexterous fingers


Somewhat mundane powers powers I see. I was hoping you had arse lightning or something similar.


----------



## trepid (Dec 18, 2015)

People thought 80s hair was very fashionable in its day.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yer Blues said:


> Somewhat mundane powers powers I see. I was hoping you had arse lightning or something similar.


Oh yeh, I have that too, but my creepy eyed staring powers are far more practical. Arse lightening has a fairly limited set of practical applications unfortunately


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Oh yeh, I have that too, but my creepy eyed staring powers are far more practical. Arse lightening has a fairly limited set of practical applications unfortunately


Good point. Arse lightning isn't very practical when you eat gassy foods.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol @ the Obama bun.

seriously... buns are what I thought people called as* cheeks... so.... lol... I thought this thread was some question about butts. 
I am the man with the golden buns


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I say rock a man bun if you want to, but I do find them to be douchey guys. It's either Sam Pepper looking hipsters or it's men trying to be male models on the street. Bugs me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Only a deviant would have a man bun.


I was wondering if your new avatar was linked to this thread lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was wondering if your new avatar was linked to this thread lol.


I couldn't resist it


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

ew hell no!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Disappointing thread.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

**** no.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooo... :no


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

It depends on your hair type and style and also your head shape. Some guys can pull it off. It is generally something you see in hipster musician types but it has always been popular with certain other subcultures like surfers. I think guys should be free to have it and people shouldn't be so judgemental. People can be hypocritical in this regard, saying it is OK for a woman to have short hair but not OK for a guy to have long hair. Just live and let live.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goldiron (Mar 28, 2016)

Man buns look ugly. When I see a person with a man bun, "WTF"

Even lumbersexuals look better than people with man buns


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i had man buns once in college it was hideous looking....


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope hate it werid but i seen a guy on tv the other day with long hair with pig tails


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

They look tacky to me.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never had one. I don't think they'd suit me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

people can look how they want. my only problem is that, in my city, so many people have dark blonde hair + beard + man bun (like in the first picture) that i can't tell them apart. i confuse strangers for my friends.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I freaking love man buns. Especially on wavy/curly hair.

Long hair ftw


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry to bump an oldie, but Yes God Yes! It helps that they go along with beards and beards are my thing.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

If it's long hair, I really don't give a damn what he does to it. 

Goodness, yes^


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

^And YES!! Any trend that encourages men to grow out their hair is okay by me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Overdrive said:


>


:laugh: too true


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Sorry to bump an oldie, but Yes God Yes! It helps that they go along with beards and beards are my thing.


I think the latter one works, the former one doesn't, it looks too out of place with a collared shirt. There's something very unkempt looking about this style, like he's been stranded on an island bereft of scissors and razors for a year. i don't really like it. divided on the diagonal, half the picture looks like a lumberjack, the other half looks like the lumberjack's wife :b

But, to each their own. i admire self expression. i will cringe silently over here.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

She and Her Darkness said:


> I think the latter one works, the former one doesn't, it looks too out of place with a collared shirt. There's something very unkempt looking about this style, like he's been stranded on an island bereft of scissors and razors for a year. i don't really like it. divided on the diagonal, half the picture looks like a lumberjack, the other half looks like the lumberjack's wife :b
> 
> But, to each their own. i admire self expression. i will cringe silently over here.


I love that, it's so amazing to me how different perspectives can be. The whole clean cut, but wild thing is the main draw to me. Yum!


----------



## badabim (Mar 29, 2017)

I've read the man bun will be the mullet of 2010's. I can see that happen.

Hi, I am new.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I helped chop down a tree a few months ago.

But I felt a bit sad about it afterwards so I don't think I'm lumbersexual. 

Probably more lumbersexual than guys that just put on flannel shirts and grow a beard though.

I might have to chop down another tree bizarrely... But I'm undecided right now because I only like destroying man made objects as a general rule. It was fun though.



Metrosexuality makes me sad too. Because people keep saying they're feminine but they're usually not. So I feel like I've been ripped off. They care more about fashion but it's fashion and such that's been marketed at their demographic. Capitalists aren't wizards yet, but I believe in them. I've seen some ****. One day they will get guys wearing like proper feminine clothing on top of the masculine clothing and same for women. Two sets of everything. Seven sets of everything. At the exact same time obviously. And everyone will own at least five washing machines.

Man I talk so much **** on this forum but there's a grain of truth there.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

She and Her Darkness said:


> :laugh: too true


The pictures realisticandhopeful posted are nice i'm ok with those, but it's when it look like this lol :


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not a fan of manbuns. It looks messy and dirty and it doesnt suit anybody. It just doesnt suit men's facial feautures


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I helped chop down a tree a few months ago.
> 
> But I felt a bit sad about it afterwards so I don't think I'm lumbersexual.
> 
> ...


Lumbersexual ? that's new to me, didn't know that this word exist lol.

Well the tree you took down wasn't that big, was a young tree 15-20years old.

You can plant some trees in a forest with the pine cones you've got from that tree if you wanna feel better lol. 
There's a book called "L'Homme qui plantait des arbres" written in 1953 that you might enjoy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Overdrive said:


> Lumbersexual ? that's new to me, didn't know that this word exist lol.
> 
> Well the tree you took down wasn't that big, was a young tree 15-20years old.
> 
> ...


lol that post wasn't as random as it seemed, someone further up the page bought up the word lumbersexual, and yeah it was a small fad thing maybe a year or two ago or something sort of like rougher hipsters. It's probably still going on but maybe not under that name.

Also it wasn't a serious post.


----------



## EarthaKitten (Mar 22, 2017)

Dunno, I could really care less. But I am glad my husband doesn't have one. Now a goatee is just sexy, because then you are like the evil twin from the alternate universe...and who doesn't love the evil twin. The only fashion or style choice I find myself regularly judging (and I try to judge not) is grown men wearing a baseball hat backwards. My sister used to date men like this all the time. I knew right away they were going to treat her like crap and it wasn't going to work out when I met them and they were wearing a backwards baseball hats. 100% of the time.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, my hair's too long, since I hate haircuts, but I could never do that to myself.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I helped chop down a tree a few months ago.
> 
> But I felt a bit sad about it afterwards so I don't think I'm lumbersexual.


I remember thinking how massively that could have backfired had it fallen at the wrong angle (neighbours garden, carnage). Also sledgehammer.



Overdrive said:


>


Perfect hairstyle :lol


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

splendidbob said:


> I remember thinking how massively that could have backfired had it fallen at the wrong angle (neighbours garden, carnage). Also sledgehammer.
> 
> Perfect hairstyle :lol


Bob, where's yours? I know you have those long locks:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I tend to see trashbags with manbuns


----------

